# Is my pink toe tarantula dead ? NOT IN A DEATH CURL



## Myriam (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi! 
I noticed that my pink toe tarantula is in this position since 2 days. I touched her and she did not change position... She did not move at all!!! Is she dead?? 
Thanks


----------



## Czech prime (Mar 21, 2016)

If it's not moving at all really at all even when touched it might be dead. 
Try touching it's leg with a brush and see what happens
It might have also tried to molt in that position and it got stuck
Anyways good luck and hope the little bugger is ok


----------



## EulersK (Mar 21, 2016)

For the record, a T not moving for a couple days is nothing to be concerned about. Yes, arboreals tend to move more than their terrestrial cousins, but it's still not unheard of. Case in point: my A. avicularia hasn't moved in about a week. Speaking of, please start using scientific names. "Pink toe" can apply to more than a couple Avicularia sp.

As for your question, I wouldn't worry. Avics tend to be very docile relative to other arboreals. The fact that it didn't move when you poked it (please don't poke your tarantulas) doesn't really tell me anything. Contrary to popular belief, dead tarantulas _do _smell. They won't stink up a room unless you have a massive spider, but you'd definitely smell it if you got close enough to poke it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yanose (Mar 21, 2016)

if your spider is floppy and unresponsive that is bad but Tarantulas do not move about much if they are content. when you touched the spider was it still stiff and resistant or was it just floppy and dead


----------



## Yanose (Mar 21, 2016)

by the way you should not poke your spiders use a brush if necessary and lightly brush the legs but only if absolutely necessary


----------



## Oreo (Mar 21, 2016)

Doesn't look dead in that pic. You could rotate the cage slightly to see if that elicits any movement. Or even dropping some water in front of your spider. Touching a leg with a paint brush won't hurt your T.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 21, 2016)

Did it molt????


----------



## viper69 (Mar 21, 2016)

Myriam said:


> Hi!
> I noticed that my pink toe tarantula is in this position since 2 days. I touched her and she did not change position... She did not move at all!!! Is she dead??
> Thanks


No one can tell from that pic if your T is definitely dead.

Regarding movement and your knowledge of Ts>> Do you not know they can remain motionless for days, even weeks, on end? If you don't, please take the time to learn about your cherished pet, that would help your T out in the future, I guarantee it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 21, 2016)

spiders most likely not dead. try to provoke it without poking at it. moving cage dripping water, etc. etc. every t keeper here has probably had a spider sit still for days. i have had Ts die without death curl tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't consider this spider dead until the abdomen has collapsed and shriveled up.  It certainly doesn't look dead from that picture.  Leave it alone until something changes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yanose (Mar 23, 2016)

if it smells dead than you can usually be sure


----------



## Myriam (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
Firts, I never had a T before and I rescaped her from someone who doesnt wanted her anymore. It's the first I'm seeing my T not responding to any vibration...I did touch her and she did not move like I said in my first post. I have her since 3 years now and she molted 2 times.
I'm learning constantly about my T. Finding good sources of informations on Ts on the web is kind of hard. I'm trying to do my best and saying I should take time to learn about my pet is kind of insulting because thats what I'm doing right now by asking you questions... (Viper69) Im trying to understand what is happening.
Thanks everyone, since I posted my comment she did not move again. So right now Im just waiting... I will leaving her alone and wait...
Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 24, 2016)

Once I bought a p met sling and it was stretched out in its vial and didn't move at all for a few hours.  Turns out is was dead.  I just thought it was super calm lol.  They don't always death curl.  But from the original post I would imagine ur avic may have passed.  They usually move at least a little bit when touched. My condolences!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree with MrsHaas, they will move when touched and the fact that she did not is worrisome.


----------



## Myriam (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay so shes dead... All of her body is like Jello...


----------



## Yanose (Mar 25, 2016)

sorry for your loss always sucks to lose one of your animals.


----------



## Myriam (Mar 25, 2016)

Yanose said:


> sorry for your loss always sucks to lose one of your animals.


Thanks !


----------

